# Some Database Errors While Navigating SPN Forums



## Neutral Singh (Dec 29, 2004)

We have noticed some database errors while performing search option or checking recent posts... Kindly bear with us as we are in process of identifying this annoying error... it will be rectified soon....

Thanks for your cooperation.

Regards


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 29, 2004)

Dr Khalsa ji,

My records show that you have been off late troubled by such errors... i have made some changes please do take some trouble to give me your feedback...

Thanks and regards


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes I have faced the problem but I exactly dont remember which posts but offcourse they were old posts which are not active now

I will try again and get back to you if problem is still there


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry members, this was one of the worst days in SPN history... the website was down for full 12hrs due to some serious technical snag with our hosting service... hopefully the problem is rectified for good... 

*Anyways SPN is back  *


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah it was horrible 


as also sikhawareness and sikh pal were not working I was really worried what happened all od sussen to all our sites :{;o:


----------

